# Painting black gas pipe



## rmsowell (Oct 23, 2010)

I have a short lenght of black gas pipe that was exposed to a water leaking in my ceiling that has the elbows rusted. I bought some rust remover that removed most of the rust. My concern is the painting. Does it matter if I paint over the theads and joints with the paint? This is a oil based, Rustoleum type paint. Did not know if the oil in the paint will break down the pipe dope?

rmsowell


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

o ic your a engineer thats means you over analyze everything...just paint the damn gas line and move on to something else......:thumbsup:


----------



## fireguy (Oct 29, 2006)

rex said:


> o ic your a engineer thats means you over analyze everything...just paint the damn gas line and move on to something else......:thumbsup:


 
Wait, you forget to tell him whether to use primer, oil or latex, brush or roller or spray.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Never seen it be a problem.
Maybe on the Space Station.


----------



## rmsowell (Oct 23, 2010)

*Engineer's Rebuttal*

I guess some engineer must have rubbed you the wrong way recently. Or maybe you are the type that OSHA has to investigate how their got their balls caught in the pipe threader or toasted in the high voltage switch gear because they did not listen to the engineers during their training class. We do tend to over analyze things when it comes to safety. After checking several sources, the paint may soften the exposed pipe dope due to its solvent content, but should not effect the pipe dope deep in the joint threads enough to compromise the seal. 

I painted the pipe!! :thumbup:


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Use acrylic paint.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

Do it right...

... Have it sandblasted to get it clean, sand, fill, then sand any pits or scratches, then have it powder coated. A couple coats clear coat on top of that should do it. Make sure you do the entire piping system before you cover it up with sheetrock.


----------



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

rmsowell said:


> i guess some engineer must have rubbed you the wrong way recently. Or maybe you are the type that osha has to investigate how their got their balls caught in the pipe threader or toasted in the high voltage switch gear because they did not listen to the engineers during their training class. We do tend to over analyze things when it comes to safety. After checking several sources, the paint may soften the exposed pipe dope due to its solvent content, but should not effect the pipe dope deep in the joint threads enough to compromise the seal.
> 
> I painted the pipe!! :thumbup:


 well done


----------



## Flex'n Nuts (Oct 29, 2010)

Did you fix the ceiling leak?


----------

